# problem with smokeping.cgi



## janroc (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi all.

After not having change anything, smokeping.cgi in apache2.2 has a problem. I have tried to reinstall smokeping but I have the same problem.

Any sugestions?


```
tail /var/log/httpd-error.log
[Mon Apr 30 09:03:05 2012] [error] [client 1.1.1.154] [Mon Apr 30 09:03:05 2012] smokeping.cgi [client
 10.111.14.154]: Use of uninitialized value in hash element at /usr/local/smokeping/lib/Smokeping.pm line 836.
[Mon Apr 30 09:03:05 2012] [error] [client 1.1.1.154] [Mon Apr 30 09:03:05 2012] smokeping.cgi [client
 10.111.14.154]: Can't call method "_pings" on an undefined value at /usr/local/smokeping/lib/Smokeping.pm line 837.
```

From /usr/local/smokeping/lib/Smokeping.pm line 836 and 837


```
$probe = $probes->{$tree->{probe}};
                $pings = $probe->_pings($tree);
```

Jan


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2012)

I'm guessing you didn't configure smokeping.

http://oss.oetiker.ch/smokeping/doc/smokeping_config.en.html


----------

